# Fridrich F2L: Cross to F2L Transition



## PCwizCube (Sep 15, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsaBg73f9nY

This is my second Fridrich F2L tutorial, after Going Slow and Looking Ahead.

In my previous F2L tutorial, I talked about going slow and looking ahead between the F2L pairs.

But going slow and looking ahead between the cross and the first pair is important too. It is often overlooked, and is a little bit harder than looking ahead between two F2L pairs.

In this tutorial I show a technique that you can use to make looking ahead from the cross easier. If you have a smooth transition from the cross to F2L, it not only makes that transition better, but it makes the rest of looking ahead in F2L easier.


----------



## elcarc (Sep 15, 2009)

Another great video, nice job.


----------

